
Are mass shootings caused by firearm access or economic inequality? - scripthacker
https://thedeductible.com/2019/08/15/are-mass-shootings-caused-by-firearm-access-or-economic-inequality/
======
DATACOMMANDER
False dichotomy. What about social disintegration?

